# Animator and Orchestrator 2.0 Updates OUT NOW!



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Oct 29, 2020)

Hi all!

The 2.0 update for Colours: *Animator* and *Orchestrator* is out now!

Introducing a completely re-designed and refreshed GUI for both Animator and Orchestrator, a new velocity read-out, better grouping of sections and more dynamic control options for both these libraries.

The update will be free for all existing and new Animator and Orchestrator users, so head over to Native Access and enjoy all that's new!


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 29, 2020)

And more wonderful PANDORA combis maybe.


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 29, 2020)

For me the third color is BigBandator.


----------



## chrisr (Oct 29, 2020)

Excellent news - thanks!


----------



## ysnyvz (Oct 29, 2020)

Ostinator


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Oct 29, 2020)

zimm83 said:


> And more wonderful PANDORA combis maybe.



hope so too - patches and multis


----------



## NYC Composer (Oct 30, 2020)

I love Animator! so take the question from there-any new content in the update?


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 31, 2020)

There goes ProjectSAM again! Creating solid libraries to begin with and solidifying them even more! 

Much love and respect for this developer.


----------



## nolotrippen (Oct 31, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> There goes ProjectSAM again! Creating solid libraries to begin with and solidifying them even more!
> 
> Much love and respect for this developer.


Don't you just hate that.


----------



## Marsen (Oct 31, 2020)

Great news @ProjectSAM


----------



## Kurosawa (Nov 1, 2020)

Superb! But when will it be released?


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 1, 2020)

Or Pandorator...


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Nov 3, 2020)

Kurosawa said:


> Superb! But when will it be released?



No date just yet, but I'll make sure to chime in again once a release date has been confirmed!


----------



## Zedcars (Nov 16, 2020)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> No date just yet, but I'll make sure to chime in again once a release date has been confirmed!


Please could you tell me if I were to buy Animator today, would I have to pay more to upgrade to the new version or is there a grace period where I’d get it for free?

I nearly bought it the other day but now I’m hesitating due to this imminent update.

Thank you.


----------



## Ruffian Price (Nov 16, 2020)

> The update will be free for all existing and new _Animator_ and _Orchestrator_ users.


This has always been the case with the bigger ProjectSAM libraries as well, all new content free. What you might consider is waiting for the upgraded Colours bundle if you want to get all three, AFAIK the packs don't have a _complete your bundle_ option.


----------



## Zedcars (Nov 17, 2020)

Ruffian Price said:


> This has always been the case with the bigger ProjectSAM libraries as well, all new content free. What you might consider is waiting for the upgraded Colours bundle if you want to get all three, AFAIK the packs don't have a _complete your bundle_ option.


Brilliant! Thank you. Have a great day.


----------



## GtrString (Nov 17, 2020)

Are the Colours still worth getting, if you have the Symphobia trio? Or are they redundant due to similar content.


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Nov 17, 2020)

Zedcars said:


> Please could you tell me if I were to buy Animator today, would I have to pay more to upgrade to the new version or is there a grace period where I’d get it for free?
> 
> I nearly bought it the other day but now I’m hesitating due to this imminent update.
> 
> Thank you.




Thanks for jumping in @Ruffian Price 

Just to confirm this: The upcoming update for Colours: Animator and Orchestrator will indeed be free of any costs for all existing and new Animator and Orchestrator users!


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Nov 17, 2020)

GtrString said:


> Are the Colours still worth getting, if you have the Symphobia trio? Or are they redundant due to similar content.



Hi GtrString!

Both Colours: Animator and Orchestrator are two completely separate libraries which had their own recording sessions and offer each their own unique content, separate from the Symphobia Series. 

Hope this helps. If you have any other questions, feel free to ask!


----------



## Kurosawa (Nov 17, 2020)

Maybe with the third Colour addition there comes a overall sale? 😅


----------



## GtrString (Nov 17, 2020)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> Hi GtrString!
> 
> Both Colours: Animator and Orchestrator are two completely separate libraries which had their own recording sessions and offer each their own unique content, separate from the Symphobia Series.
> 
> Hope this helps. If you have any other questions, feel free to ask!



Tnx, then, I could certainly find use cases for them. Looking forward to the new one too!

#happycustomer


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Nov 26, 2020)

Hi all!

The 2.0 update for Colours: Animator and Orchestrator is out now!

If you already own Animator and/or Orchestrator, head over to Native Access, download the update and enjoy all that's new!


----------



## Peter Satera (Nov 26, 2020)

Awesome update! I see runs too have been announced, they sound great also!









Colours: Adaptive Runs - ProjectSAM


The smartest and most intuitive orchestral runs library yet, recorded in our renowned concert hall setup for strings, woodwinds and brass sections. Powered by Adaptive Sync.




projectsam.com


----------

